# Wine 64bits on FreeBSD



## ManaHime (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi,

Not sure if I'm posting in the correction section of the forum, but I was wondering if anyone ever was able to install the 64bits version of Wine on FreeBSD amd64.

I think it could be great for running World of Warcraft new 64bits client on FreeBSD but I can't figure out how to install Wine 64bits (if it's even possible, and if it even works)


----------



## bbzz (Mar 24, 2012)

wine runs fine on amd64, I'm not sure why is there not an official port yet. Maybe someone knows.

http://people.freebsd.org/~ivoras/wine/


----------



## adamk (Mar 25, 2012)

I believe he is talking about installing a version of wine to run 64-bit windows applications.  Newer versions of wine support this, but I do not yet believe this works on FreeBSD.


----------



## FreeMWP (Mar 25, 2012)

You can find a unmaintained port of wine 64 bit here http://people.freebsd.org/~ivoras/wine/
But do you need more than 4 Gb RAM? Why not just setup a 32 bit jail and install wine into that, and use the 32 bit WOW client? Here is how to do that http://wiki.freebsd.org/Wine


----------



## ManaHime (Mar 25, 2012)

I am indeed speaking of Wine 64bits on FreeBSD amd64 to run 64bits Windows programs

I already know about the awesome wine-fbsd64 builds.

Do I need more than 4 Gb of RAM? I probably don't "need" it but my computer has 16Gb of ram right now and I heard that at least on windows the 64bits World of Warcraft client can up your game performance a little bit. Which could be nice.

And yes, recent version of wine can be made to run 64bits applications. you can even set it up to run both 32 and 64bits actually by building both versions from the same source http://wiki.winehq.org/Wine64


----------

